# Zwergteich



## Dachfrosch (5. Apr. 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier und hab mich schon ein bißchen durchgewühlt. Tolle Ideen gibt es da! 

Seit letztem Jahr hab ich einen Miniminiteich auf der Terrasse, einen Holzbottich. Daneben hab ich einen Plastikkübel mit einer kleinen Fontäne. 
Ich möchte heuer versuchen, die beiden Kübel mit einer Art Bachlauf zu verbinden. Genügt dazu eine kleine Fontänenpumpe?
Ich stelle mir das so vor: der Plastikkübel steht etwas erhöht neben dem Holzbottich, ich möchte beide mit einem Schlauch verbinden. Im Plastikkübel steht die Pumpe, die Fontäne (die jetzt durch so einen Quellstein sprudelt) soll in einen Bachlauf (den ich noch bauen muss *g*) gehen. Kann sowas funktionieren?

Hier meine Zwerge (die Bepflanzung schaut noch etwas mickrig aus)










das war er letztes Jahr mit üppigerer Bepflanzung:




Danke für Tipps!
LG
Suni


----------



## schilfgrün (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Herzlich Willkommen Suni,
Deine Pumpe muß ja durch das höhere Niveau kaum Leistung erbringen, somit wird Dein Vorhaben schon funktionieren.
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Marlowe (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Moin Suni!

Ich habe eben Deine Bilder gesehen und wollte Dir nur mitteilen,
wie klasse ich das finde!

Was Du da machst, ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie man in kleinsten
Ecken als Teichliebhaber ein Mini-Paradies erschaffen kann.

Viel Spaß daran und damit,



Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Da fällt mir noch ein:

Wie soll der Bachlauf denn aussehen?
Der Quellstein ist doch schon toll, warum ändern?

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wenn es ein Bachlauf wird, ein kleines
mit Kieseln besetztes Stück Teichfolie die Lösung sein kann. 
Das könntest Du schon günstig im Baumarkt erwerben.
Auf ein Stück Holz oder Plastik geklebt, genagelt oder wie auch immer.
Dann muss man ja lediglich darauf achten, dass die Ränder nach oben gerichtet sind, damit das Wasser nicht die gewünschte Bahn verläßt.

Bestimmt hast Du etwas im Haus, was nicht mehr gebraucht wird und
noch hierfür genutzt werden kann.

Habe ich alles richtig verstanden?

Herzlichst, 


Marlowe


----------



## Dachfrosch (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*



Marlowe schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wenn es ein Bachlauf wird, ein kleines
> mit Kieseln besetztes Stück Teichfolie die Lösung sein kann.
> Das könntest Du schon günstig im Baumarkt erwerben.
> Auf ein Stück Holz oder Plastik geklebt, genagelt oder wie auch immer.
> Dann muss man ja lediglich darauf achten, dass die Ränder nach oben gerichtet sind, damit das Wasser nicht die gewünschte Bahn verläßt.



Warum bin ich eigentlich selbst nicht auf die Idee gekommen  Das ist ja super! *gleich mal den Haushalt durchwühlen geh* Danke!


----------



## Dachfrosch (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

*grummel* hab heute herausgefunden, dass meine Pumpe zu schwach ist - muss mir eine mit etwas mehr Power kaufen. 
Jetzt hab ich halt (damit ich mich inzwischen nicht langweile *g*) eine Sumpfzone angelegt und mal probiert, eine Mauer vor den Plastikkübel zu stellen (die bleibt aber nicht so, war mal nur so zum Probieren)


----------



## Marlowe (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Moin Suni!

Sieht ja super aus mit der Mauer, man muss sich nur noch das üppige 
Grün vorstellen können, das der Sommer bringen wird.
Ganz klar, dass momentan noch alles ein wenig karg aussieht.

Stell Dir einfach vor, wie etwas Grünes die Mauer herunter rankt, die Sumpfpflanzen in die Höhe schossen...und schon hast Du bestes "ich- bin-gerade-am-Teich-Gefühl".

Sag `mal, und vielleicht bin ich um diese Uhrzeit schon etwas geistig schwerfällig, aber wie kommt das Wasser aus dem Bottich unten dann wieder
hoch in den grau-schwarzen Kübel? Fehlt mir jetzt der Groschen an der Mark?
Also von dem Kübel oben soll das Wasser in den Bottich nach unten gepumpt
werden?

Den Kübel mit einer weißen Wand etc. zu verdecken, ist schon übrigens ein guter Ansatz. Alternativ bietet sich zur Verkleidung des Kübels noch eine
Matte an, aus Bast oder jedenfalls mit irgendwelchen neutralen Farben.
Braune Verkleidung also oder die weiße Mauer als Miniaturnachbildung eines
mediterranen Mauerwerks: Unsere Gedanken sind ja frei!:smoki

Weiter so!

Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Hier bin ich nochmal!

So eine Ecke schreit doch förmlich auch nach dem Bestücken mit ein
paar Steinen, oder?

Irgendwelche höchstens faustgroßen und natürlich geformten Steine können,
ein wenig "zufällig" hingelegt, doch noch ein wenig mehr aus dem
schönen Diorama machen.

Was meinst du?

So, ich muss nun in die Koje, da ich kaum noch aufrecht sitzen kann.:muede


Und nochmal herzlich Grüße von der Waterkant,


Marlowe


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Himmel, ich hätte Ideen für mindestens 12 Teiche! 

Die Mauer hab ich mal probeweise gebaut, die gefällt mir aber doch nicht wirklich, ich hab dann mal so eine Beeteinfassung aus Bambus um den Kübel gewunden, sieht auch nett aus. 
Aber es bleibt ja der Wunsch nach einem Bach/ Wasserfall. 



> aber wie kommt das Wasser aus dem Bottich unten dann wieder
> hoch in den grau-schwarzen Kübel? Fehlt mir jetzt der Groschen an der Mark?
> Also von dem Kübel oben soll das Wasser in den Bottich nach unten gepumpt
> werden?



Ähm, ja, also, ich hab wohl in Physik nur geschlafen - inzwischen hab ich auch irgendwie gemerkt, dass das schwieriger wird, als ich mir das so vorgestellt habe  Ich dachte ursprünglich, ich verbinde die beiden Kübel einfach mit einem Schlauch und über den Bachlauf rinnt das Wasser dann wieder zurück. Meine Pumpe stellt sich das anders vor!

Neue Idee: ich bau einen Berg an den einen Kübel und lass das Wasser wieder in den selben Kübel reinrinnen. 
Also bin ich gestern mit Brunnen-PU-Schaum auf den unschuldigen Kübel losgegangen - klebt wie die Hölle, macht aber riesig Spaß 

So schauts jetzt grad aus:


----------



## Marlowe (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Hallo!


Ich bin gespannt auf die Fertigstellung!

Bitte Bilder machen, ich kann davon ja vielleicht "abkupfern" für 
meine Ideen weiterer Miniteiche




Marlowe


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*



Marlowe schrieb:


> Bitte Bilder machen, ich kann davon ja vielleicht "abkupfern" für
> meine Ideen weiterer Miniteiche



Kann man eigentlich teichsüchtig werden? :shock 

Mir fehlt es extrem an Geduld, mich macht es wahnsinnig, dass
ich ewig zuwarten muss, bis eine Schicht getrocknet ist


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*



Dachfrosch schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich teichsüchtig werden? :shock



rh

Aber natürlich!

98 % aller User hier sind infiziert. Es handelt sich um eine ansteckende Virusinfektion. Gegenmittel sind keine bekannt. Rege Teichbautätigkeit kann allerdings Linderung verschaffen.

Die ganz harten Fälle treffen sich regelmässig zur Gesprächstherapie im Gruppenchat.


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> 98 % aller User hier sind infiziert. Es handelt sich um eine ansteckende Virusinfektion. Gegenmittel sind keine bekannt. Rege Teichbautätigkeit kann allerdings Linderung verschaffen.



:shock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mein dummer Teich ärgert mich aber gerade! :evil Der Fliesenkleber ist an mehreren Stellen gesprungen


----------



## Dachfrosch (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

So, die sonnigen Tage hab ich nicht etwa zum Faulenzen verwendet, sondern hab _schwer_ gearbeitet *g* - ich hab mein Felsenklo (so die charmante Bezeichnung von meinen Männern) mit dem Fliesenkleber schichtweise zugepappt, trocken lassen (das ist das Allerschlimmste für mich) und weiter gepappt. In den Fliesenkleber hab ich zweitweise schwarze und dunkelgraue Farbe gerührt, damit die Oberfläche nicht so gleichmäßig betongrau wirkt.





Dann hab ich den Bachlauf mit Aquariumsilikon eingeschmiert - die Pumpe rein und? 
Also erstens ist die neue Pumpe sau-laut  (die ist wahrscheinlich für Teiche mit 6m Tiefe gedacht), man hört gar kein Wasser pritscheln :?
Und zweitens rinnt das Wasser nicht so, wie es soll :evil Es rinnt zwar den Bachlauf runter, aber statt dass es dann fröhlich plätschernd in den Tümpel springt, trieft es lautlos hinein :evil
Außerdem gehen durch den Wasserkontakt teilweise Fliesenkleberstellen ab 

Ich hab die Pumpe zurückgebracht, und mal den Quellstein wieder angebracht.





Und jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich das ganze Graffl wegschmeisse und mir dort einen zweiten - fertig gekauften! - Kübel hinstelle......


----------



## Dachfrosch (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Was mache ich mit den Bildern falsch? :shock


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=21141

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2009


----------



## Dachfrosch (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Danke!


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

So, den Bachlauf hab ich mal ad acta gelegt und mein Felsenklo entsorgt :evil - ich hab ein bißchen umdisponiert  
Hab jetzt neben dem Holzbottich und der Sumpfschale einen Maurertrog befüllt und bepflanzt (mein Mann äußert inzwischen bereits die Sorge, dass ich die ganze Terrasse unter Wasser setzen will.....) und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit!
_(Und den Bachlauf mach ich später...)_


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Wieso unter Wasser - im Vordergrund ist doch ein Sumpfbeet 

Ansonsten


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Wieso unter Wasser - im Vordergrund ist doch ein Sumpfbeet



Hab ich auch gesagt  (und dann klammheimlich einen Kübel mit einer Seerose aufgestellt )


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Und beleuchtet hab ich meine _Seenlandschaft_ *g* jetzt auch!


----------



## Dachfrosch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Es ist soweit - ich bring nix mehr in meinen Teich hinein 
Neue Fotos (2 Pflanzen fehlen da noch drauf...)


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

mensch sieht doch richtig gut aus ...
viel spaß damit und viele sonnige tage ...


----------



## niri (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Hallo Suni,

deine Miniteich-Anlage  ist wunderschön geworden !

LG
Ina


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zwergteich*

Danke!


----------

